# Potting bench finish



## Thairiam (Mar 1, 2012)

Hello all! I just made a potting bench for my wife. Mostly mixed "cull" lumber (except shelves) from Big Box Store. (Redwood, Pine, Douglas Fir) It's parked in a sheltered part of the patio so weather damage isn't a concern. I do want to put some kind of simple finish on to protect it from the moisture from the garden work itself. I have a can of original Thompson's Water Seal on hand and I'm thinking of using that. The thing is, I haven't seen a single bench on the web that uses it as a finish. Is Thompson's a bad choice? Is there some other easily applied finish that would be better?

Thanks Rich L.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

Why do you think it needs a finish. Thompson.water seal isn't going to do anything but change the color. It mostly mineral spirts and wax.
I've made a few potting benches always leave them natural.
Yours looks just fine the way it is.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Why do you think it needs a finish. Thompson.water seal isn't going to do anything but change the color. It mostly mineral spirts and wax.
> I've made a few potting benches always leave them natural.
> Yours looks just fine the way it is.
> 
> - Aj2


i agree it's a potting bench let it turn a nice silver and age,i made one from redwood about 10 years ago and it looks the way a potting bench should,worn and weathered.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

If you don't want the grey weathered look and want a "color", the semi transparent stain from the big box stores works well. I made a couple recently. My sisters-in-law wanted a brownish color to match her other deck furniture, and I was able to get a Behr semi trans stain colored to fit the bill.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> If you don't want the grey weathered look and want a "color", the semi transparent stain from the big box stores works well. I made a couple recently. My sisters-in-law wanted a brownish color to match her other deck furniture, and I was able to get a Behr semi trans stain colored to fit the bill.
> 
> - SMP


+1 and pick a good one

https://www.deckstainhelp.com/update-on-deck-stains-for-2018/


----------



## LesB (Dec 21, 2008)

Tompson's Water Seal works about as good as urinating on the wood.

I would use a couple of coats of Boiled Linseed oil (dilute the first coat) or you could use one of the deck sealers (two coats) and Behr is as good as any. If it eventually gets discolored and dirty you can use a deck cleaner and bleach before applying more linseed oil of deck sealer.
I put some roll roofing material on the top of my potting benches in the green house to protect them. Then I can just lift it off and dump any dirt and debris off.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> Tompson s Water Seal works about as good as urinating on the wood.
> 
> I would use a couple of coats of Boiled Linseed oil (dilute the first coat) or you could use one of the deck sealers (two coats) and is as good as any. If it eventually gets discolored and dirty you can use a deck cleaner and bleach before applying more linseed oil of deck sealer.
> I put some roll roofing material on the top of my potting benches in the green house to protect them. Then I can just lift it off and dump any dirt and debris off.
> ...


Not all deck stains are created equal. Behr usually makes out poorly and most reviews I have seen. Or, at least I've never seen them mentioned it the top ten.


----------



## BattleRidge (Oct 22, 2017)

I'm in the process of completing my wife's potting bench and it is in my finish area now. It will also be on our covered patio area so weather wasn't a major concern, but we wanted it to be somewhat ornamental as well as functional so added color (which will be accessorized with several brightly colored adornments, pots and such when not being used for it's working function).

I applied one coat of Behr Premium Plus Int/Ext Multi-Surface Primer & Sealer, two coats of Behr Premium Low-Lustre Enamel Porch & Patio Floor Paint (Acrylic Latex) and will be top coating with two coats of General Finishes Exterior 450 on the top of the work surfaces with the third coat applied to the entire project for a uniform sheen.

While I have used Thompson's Water Seal on some previous projects, I don't think it would be the best option for a potting bench. In a sheltered area, the bench should do pretty good on it's own as far as deterioration and having the feet separated from the concrete (or whatever floor surface you have) with the plastic glides will do much to enhance it's longevity (which was good to see you included). To protect the work surface from staining and wear, G.F. Exterior 450 might be an option, though other products could work too, as well as allowing the natural patina to take course over it's working lifetime.

Looks like a great potting bench in both appearance and sturdiness!


----------



## Thairiam (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks for all the great input! Guess I'll let the wife look over the responses and make her choice.
Thanks again everyone.


----------

